# The CK's Road to Parenting



## onechance24 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello,

After a huge amount of soul searching we have decided to follow the adoption route.  We have a frozen embryo and i have been told to loose weight to have a FET.  I am struggling with my weight and am the heaviest I have ever been.  I have been going to SW and have lost a stone but my heart really isn't in it.  The reason for this is that i am actually, when it comes down to it terrified of being pregnant after loosing my baby son Robert at 22 week back in 2000. 

So there is my history.  My husband Dh is amazing and very excited about becoming a Dad.  So on Tuesday evening we went to an adoption open evening and our taking the first steps towards adopting a child  

Thanks for your stories and inspiration.

Louise


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Louise,


Wishing you so much luck on your adoption journey it truly is worth it  

Hugs 
Emma xxxx


----------



## Jules11 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi and Welcome to planet adoption.

There is lots and lots of support on the adoption forum here.  Feel free to ask as many questions and seek as much support as you need.  Adoption is not easy but it is worth it.  

Jules xxx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Good luck with your journey


----------



## Ettie (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Louise, 

We are at exactly the same point as you guys in our adoption journey. We attended an information evening only last week and have received a letter informing us which LA we have been allocated to.

Although its really early days its nice to be able to chat and support each other!


xx


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Louise and welcome.

I am sorry to hear about your loss. A friend had a similar loss and it was devastating. I had earlier losses but it was enough to impress on me that I never wanted to experience them again. The risks of fertility treatment were not worth it, for me. It took some time to recover from the losses but no time at all to move on to adoption after rejecting fertility treatment.  

I hope things continue to progress for you and your DH!


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome Onechance,

First of all, may I say I am so sorry for your loss and what you and DH have been through

Good luck on your exciting journey   towards becoming your own family


----------



## 2708belle (Sep 22, 2012)

Good luck One Chance, we're at the same stage of the journey. Hope all goes smoothly for you xx


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

good luck onechance, so sorry for your loss, i hope some day soon all your dreams come true xxx


----------

